# Flasher Porn--- Adult Fishremen Only



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

This is what gets my motor running.










Thats a 2/12 foot thick school of crappie beneath my feet and yep they were
HUNGRY.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Not only is that flasher porn, its BIRD flasher porn! Love it!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

thats great!! love to see that!!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Should be XX Rated...That sure would get any guy hot and bothered..JIM....CL....


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh Crappie!


----------



## toboso (Apr 14, 2004)

If only you could post some video showing the marks rise up to take the lure...


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

toboso said:


> if only you could post some video showing the marks rise up to take the lure...:d


was that perverted!? Lol


----------



## RUDDER (Feb 5, 2005)

I call BS. I didn't see any pics of Crappie. Probably just Shad


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

We will have to take ..papaperch's word for it..he must have put his face in the hole to see them...LOL....JIM....CL....


----------



## davesgarden (Jan 18, 2011)

is that display through the ice or hole?


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Since I do not own a flasher I ask everyone to forgive my ignorance on this as I ask a question. I understand the concept of the flasher but have never learned to read the flasher apparently. I see by the center digital that the depth is 10.1 feet but it appears that the return signal is all the way to 13 feet. Or am I reading that wrong? Or is everything beyond the red band echo signals? And I assume the broad red signals indicate fish?


----------



## Gobi Muncher (May 27, 2004)

bkr43050 said:


> Since I do not own a flasher I ask everyone to forgive my ignorance on this as I ask a question. I understand the concept of the flasher but have never learned to read the flasher apparently. I see by the center digital that the depth is 10.1 feet but it appears that the return signal is all the way to 13 feet. Or am I reading that wrong? Or is everything beyond the red band echo signals? And I assume the broad red signals indicate fish?


The big red band is bottom, to the left of it is bottom noise and to the right is fish stacked up. Just watch out, you ever use one better go ahead and dig into the pocket............I have driven an hour back home to get mine when I have forgotten it.........you just feel "naked" without it!!!
I have a vex, but I do like the digital display of depth.........I also like the feature of the 55 (buddy has one) that allows you to zoom in on specific areas of the water column rather than just the bottom few feet.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Gobi Muncher said:


> Just watch out, you ever use one better go ahead and dig into the pocket............I have driven an hour back home to get mine when I have forgotten it.........you just feel "naked" without it!!


I guess I will have to steer clear of anyone using one then.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

we dont call our flashers fishfinders...we call them fish CATCHERS!!! without one you will never know that there are fish up high...see a high mark,pull up just above the mark and hold on!!!


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Papa, after reading your thread and seeing your pic, I trust this will also get you fired up...talk about sitting on some goodness...the settings are adjusted properly, yes, that is 20 feet thick of succulent yellow perchies...


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

There's no way those are Perch, I don't see any Pics! haha


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

ParmaBass said:


> There's no way those are Perch, I don't see any Pics! haha


Haha nice... the only one who wants picture proof is the guy that was sitting next to me catching them


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Lightman- that would get me fired up cept for one thing. By the depth of your reading I am assuming that is upon Lake Erie.As much as I love perch I won't ice fish Erie. If I am headed to Canada I want to be aware of it.

I caught the BS post but refrained from replying to it.Guys that have seen my posts here for any length of time know better.

Now if that isn't Lake Erie please PM me and let me know when we are going. I am available anytime ( retired you know ) and always hungry for perch 
I will even try not to outfish you but not responsible for attitudes of fish on certain days.

One caution though I did not claim UserID of Papaperch . All my fishing buds tagged me with it.` My one cousin claims I can catch perch out of someones coffee cup. A slight trifling with the truth the coffee does have to be cool


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Papaperch, not sure what 'bs thread' you're referring to, but perhaps that comment wasn't directed toward me...? Haha, I thought that pic would fire you up


----------



## chet (Mar 11, 2008)

edit


----------



## bones. (Mar 9, 2005)

Lightman that is certainly gold fiska or marmish territory there. One after another!


----------

